# Chalk line color



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Add another color, red is permanent...and some blacks.

Gary


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I ultimately end up with purple.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive done it bu it takes time for the residual old chalk to slowly deminish.. depending on what color your switching to it can effect it.. i wouldnt switch from red to light purple since red is a permanent color and light purple is for temporary layout when having a color that doesnt stain is extremely important on say a carpeted floor or cedar deck


----------

